# Greetings



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello,

I am new to these forums, however not to decorating my home and woods for the season. A little history on myself, I have been decorating my home for more years than I can count. I have just in the last three years started decorating my woods for a fall party my family host every year. It was last year that my props started to morph from simple dummies and strobe lights to something more, advanced. I am seeking new ways to improve upon my woods and I have explored as much as I can without further guidance. I hope to exchange ideas and insight.



Best Wishes,
-Victor


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

*Welcome!!!*

Welome to the site. I too love all of the information as well. Just so you know, I have created a new Social Group called ScareRookies. Its for new members that are either new to the haunt scene or veterna haunters to share ideas, information. The main focus was to provide a specific location of people that are new yard haunting like myself and that are eager to get started. If this is something that you find interesting feel free to join. I am in the process of trying to organize an online make it and take it. Hope you will join us and welcome!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## pumpking (Aug 30, 2011)

welcome to the forum..


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Victor


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome home Victor!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome Victor! You are among your own kind here. Anyone who expands a haunt for Halloween is A-Okay with the forum members. Welcome and ask away.....


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Much Halloween haunting wisdom to be shared here!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome Victor


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------

